# Where to Find Local Laws about Owning Chickens



## Sarasyn (Jun 4, 2013)

I've been trying to find out what the local laws on chicken ownership are. I know there's no outright law against it as there's a chicken farm down the street. I've also gone over my lease to see if anything there has anything in it about chickens. I know the landlord said chickens aren't supposed to be out here, but I'm trying to figure out if there's any rule or law.

If we were thinking about buying chickens I would just put it off until we were on our own land. However, our two were dropped in our lap. They have until the end of the month to stay where they're at, then we may have to move them or rehome them. I just want to make sure we aren't breaking any laws.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

City Hall or County Clerk if your town is to small for a City Hall. You can ask for a copy of the ordinances or can look thru a book of them. Some cities post theirs online as well.


----------

